# Frog holding mouth open?



## Frogsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

I have 4 powder blues and I have never seen this before. I am new to all of this but one of my frogs is holding his mouth open a tiny but and every couple of seconds does a full (what looks like) yawn. I don't know why he would be doing that. Any advice?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Probably shedding. Darts do it regularly and often yawn to "loosen up" a little. There are a few good videos of it if you want to search a little. It is not a behavior to be worried about, but it freaks everyone out the first time they see it 

John

Edit: It's also possible that he has a little substrate stuck in his mouth. They usually work it out fine pretty quickly, but it is uncomfortable until they do so.


----------



## Frogsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh OK thanks!!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine seem to do it first thing in the morning, every morning.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

bristles said:


> Mine seem to do it first thing in the morning, every morning.


Yup, my frogs shed daily or every other day usually.

John


----------

